# Source for solid wood balls, 4"-5" diameter



## LarsCA

Does anyone have a good source for solid wood balls? We want to use them as part of a display and finish them to match a table that we manufacture. We do our finishing in house. A friend recommended this site:
http://www.craftparts.com/balls-split-ball-wooden-wood-balls-c-277_279.html 
but I thought you might have a better source here. We will probably need 2-3 dozen balls at 4" to 5" diameter. Does $15.50 sound like a good price for stain grade 4" diameter maple ball?


----------



## hairy

http://www.vandykes.com/category/wooden-balls

They have some up to 4"


----------



## LarsCA

Thanks! That is a good source, but they are a bit more expensive. However, I will keep them in mind as a back-up. So I guess $15.50 is a good price for 4" diameter stain grade balls.


----------



## woodcrafter47

http://www.woodparts.ca/WOODTURNINGS-BALL.HTML


----------

